# Has Anyone ever used or heard of this battery? Lead Silicate?



## LeTank (Jun 24, 2008)

A lead mono silicate is used in glass, but there were several uses for it in a battery. One such method was to creat a paste to control the reflux of ions in a lead acid battery. 
However, some forms are created in a natural state from within the Lead acid battery with other toxins. 

Here is some jabber about recycling.
http://www.lead-battery-recycling.com/Lead-Mono-Silicate.html

Lead Silicate recycling
http://www.gravitaimpex.com/lead-mono-silicate.asp

Pretty much the only thing found other than that was the research into using glass treated with lead silicate to create a perm charge, which would make the battery able to become like an energizer bunny and keep going and going. Research is still being done.
This is just hearsay though from the web. No proof can be obtained. Yet.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> Anyone speak chinese?
> 
> Thanx
> Ryan


Copy and paste it at this free online translator

http://www.worldlingo.com/en/products_services/worldlingo_translator.html

Also, can you post a few photos of your motor and motor support for your CitiCar? I'm curious to see what it looks like.

It seems no one ever shows what it looks like.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Guineng battery report:
http://visforvoltage.org/forum-topi...ilicone-battery-performance-e-max-post-mortem


----------

